# Mobius DocuAnalyzer



## wahiggin (Feb 1, 2007)

Does anyone out there use Mobius DocuAnalyzer to pull reports?  I am looking for someone to offer me a little help.  I would like to merge two data lines together...is that possible with that app?


----------



## Atroxell (Jun 18, 2009)

I just received training in this software today. I will try to figure it out with you as soon as I get the software installed on my PC.

You may want to check out any documentation you can find online for Monarch--it's the same software, repackaged by Mobius and called "DocuAnalyzer".

Also, you may want to investigate the batch file capabilities of the software. You can use a pretty simple batch file to automate report importing--saves lots of time. I used to do this with Monarch years ago to build base files for a database that I administered.

In the meantime, try looking at the "Append" function in the software. Pick the two lines you want to merge, then define your traps forthedetail level and use an append definition to create a field for each record. Even if your data is split across 2 lines, you can always use Excel or Access to concatenate the dat back together.


----------



## Atroxell (Jun 26, 2009)

Got this far today--Writing a batch file in Excel VBA:


```
Sub write_Batch_File()
 
        Dim file As String
 
        dateMath.dateMath 6
        file = "M:\Research Team\Market Research\Monthly Validation\Source\CD121M_" & Year(dater) & mm & dd & ".PRF"
        Set find = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
        If Not find.FileExists(file) Then
                MsgBox file & " was not located.", vbInformation, "File Not Found"
        Else
                programPath = """C:\Program Files\Mobius\DocuAnalyzer\Program\ANALYZER.EXE"""
                sourcePath = """M:\Research Team\Market Research\Monthly Validation\Source\CD121M_" & mm & dd & yy & ".PRF"""
                modelPath = """C:\Program Files\Mobius\DocuAnalyzer\Models\cd121m.xmod"""
                outputPath = """M:\Research Team\Market Research\Monthly Validation\Source\CD121M_" & mm & dd & yy & ".xls"""
                arr = Array(programPath, sourcePath, modelPath, outputPath)
 
                On Error Resume Next: MkDir "C:\temp\": Filename = "C:\temp\Monarch.bat"
 
                Set fso = CreateObject("scripting.filesystemobject")
                Set ts = fso.CreateTextFile(Filename, True): ts.Write Join(arr, " "): ts.Close
 
                CreateObject("WScript.Shell").Run Filename
        End If
End Sub
```
 
Basically, it writes a single line in the batch file that follows this convention:



> "Program path & name" "Source file path & name" "model path and name" "output file path and name"


 
The quotes and spaces *must* be in the batch file, hence all of the double quotes in the string definitions. 

The macro above executes the batch file after writing it. You'll have to tweak the code for your path and file names. The "dateMath.dateMath 6" procedure is a reusable piece of code that I have that calculates all of the date-based variables--the parameter "6" just means that it will prompt the user for the date instead of calculating the preferred date based on one of the other 5 choices. I will most likely change that once I get the full script working and test it out on several month's worth of files.

The code is not yet perfected to my desires as it is more or less a "proof of concept" type of effort, but I have a good start on it and I figured since you've been waiting since February, you might want anything rather than nothing...


----------



## Atroxell (Jun 26, 2009)

Now that I have that out of the way--What is it that you need to know about DocuAnalyzer?


----------



## msgsemperfi (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello I am trying to export a file out of DocuAnalyzer but it keeps naming the table whatever the model i was using. It used to default to "untitled" in win XP but now I have win7 it names the table. if I manually go through the export process in the wizard it will be untitled. but if it runs the script it names it the mod's name. HELP!!!


----------

